# Newbie with Funds



## pccoder (Apr 9, 2007)

I am going to start playing golf often. I used to play recreationaly in the old days when I was young and poor. I can pretty much afford whatever I want now and plan to buy all new equipment and start playing very regularly. I currently have graphite clubs, nothing fancy. I am considering what to purchase and leaning right now towards the Callaway X-20 irons (graphite) and that's about it. Any advice is happily accepted.


----------



## RingerPro (Apr 5, 2007)

pccoder said:


> I am going to start playing golf often. I used to play recreationaly in the old days when I was young and poor. I can pretty much afford whatever I want now and plan to buy all new equipment and start playing very regularly. I currently have graphite clubs, nothing fancy. I am considering what to purchase and leaning right now towards the Callaway X-20 irons (graphite) and that's about it. Any advice is happily accepted.


I don't care what BRAND you get...

BUT GET FIT PROPERLY FIRST!! 

The sooner you get fit, the better your life will be. The reason most people don't keep a set longer than 2.5 years is because they buy clubs that LOOK good instead of clubs that work FOR them.


----------



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

Callaway X-20 is an excellent choice in irons, add to that the X series fairway woods, and the FT-7 driver and your loaded for bear. Throw in a Gap Wedge/Sand Wedge/Lob Wedge and your ready to take on all comers. Good Luck to you, and may all your putts be little ones. 

Del


----------



## Chivas (Apr 5, 2007)

I was watching a guy on the range today and he was hitting an ft-7. IT sounded like he was hitting a metal baseball bat. Is this good or bad?


----------



## pccoder (Apr 9, 2007)

thanks for the responses. I appreciate the help.


----------



## Butz (Nov 17, 2006)

RingerPro said:


> I don't care what BRAND you get...
> 
> BUT GET FIT PROPERLY FIRST!!
> 
> The sooner you get fit, the better your life will be. The reason most people don't keep a set longer than 2.5 years is because they buy clubs that LOOK good instead of clubs that work FOR them.


I second the motion, before you buy the X20 iron set, get fitted, based on lie angle and club length.

And then try hit the Woods, your driver and fairway wood, and some hybrids. Test them or Do it yourself bro.

X-20 is one of the Best irons I have tested but out of my budget. hehe. And since you have it, go for it.


----------



## Butz (Nov 17, 2006)

Chivas said:


> I was watching a guy on the range today and he was hitting an ft-7. IT sounded like he was hitting a metal baseball bat. Is this good or bad?


I always like Callaway pinging sound. It is defenitely Good.

The FT-5 is pretty awesome too.


----------



## pccoder (Apr 9, 2007)

I asked the guy at ****'s Sporting Goods about custom length clubs and he said that for me, 5'11", I don't need custom. Does that sound right?


----------



## Doby45 (Mar 7, 2007)

I am 5'11" but I have slightly longer arms so my clubs are 1/2" shorter. That is what proper fitting will get you. Naturally you will fall into the "average" golfer ranking unless you are a midget or some kind of beanpole, but it is still good to get fitted properly..


----------



## BrianMcG (Apr 7, 2007)

pccoder said:


> I asked the guy at ****'s Sporting Goods about custom length clubs and he said that for me, 5'11", I don't need custom. Does that sound right?



No, everyone should get fit for a set of clubs. Go to a Pro Shop that does fittings. It doesn't cost any extra, plus you may get a free lesson from the Pro.:thumbsup:


----------



## RingerPro (Apr 5, 2007)

pccoder said:


> I asked the guy at ****'s Sporting Goods about custom length clubs and he said that for me, 5'11", I don't need custom. Does that sound right?


It sounds to me like a sales rep who wants to earn his commission on off the rack clubs.

How does he know what shaft flex each set it? Does he know what heads are best for your swing type? Does he know of any posture issues you're currently having? How about the grip size? What about kick point on the shafts? .... I could go on.


----------



## jump15vc (Jul 30, 2006)

dont listen to that guy he's looking for commission. go get fitted at your local pro shop and get the clubs that fit your swing, height has very little to do with specs


----------

